# English Speaking Solicitor



## DiHig (Mar 31, 2014)

Can anyone recommend an English speaking Solicitor to assist with the purchase of property in Paphos please?


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

We always recommend these three as our first choices. They have all been practicing for many years, speak good English and have well trained staff who also speak English. 

Mr Paul Efthymiou, email: [email protected]; tel 26948526
Mr Haris Kalogriou, email: [email protected]; tel 26220808
Mrs Ruth Hatfield, email: [email protected]; tel 26818587


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I can wholly agree with Cleo about Haris Kalogirou (our solicitor of choice) and Ruth Hatfield.
I can't speak for Paul Efthymiou as we have never used him.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Louise Zambartas


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

DiHig said:


> Can anyone recommend an English speaking Solicitor to assist with the purchase of property in Paphos please?


I have no personal recommendation to give, but the following English speaking solicitors in the Paphos area have been recommended to me:

Jeanette Truscott 00357 7000 0529 [email protected]
17 Nicolaides & Kikis, SP Centre, 3rd floor, Suite 308, 8011, Paphos

Louise Zambartas 00357 26220014 [email protected]
53 Nicolaides Ave, Office 201, 2nd floor, Paphos 8010

Demetris A Demetriades 00357 26811668 [email protected]
16 Nikolaidis St, Tryfonos Court, 3rd floor, PO Box 60047

Paul (Pavlos) G Efthymiou 00357 2694 9324 [email protected]
Gloria House, PO Box 60263, 3 Kinryras St, Paphos 8011

I would say that either Veronica or Cleo would be best placed to advise, and I would personally welcome their views on this list.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I can't name and shame on here but one of the above lawyers is based in Limassol and has a satellite office in Paphos. The Limassol office has an extremely good reputation but the woman who runs the Paphos office is inefficient to the point of being completely useless. I say that from experience on more than one occasion. 
Having said that you get good stories and bad stories about most lawyers so my experience with one lawyer may not be the same as someone elses. 

I can say with hand on heart that I never heard anyone have anything bad to say about Kalorgirou Law which is why we continue to use them.


----------



## DiHig (Mar 31, 2014)

*Solicitor*

Thanks to all those who have replied. Your assistance is greately appreciated.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

I know that this may sound like 'how long is a piece of string?' - BUT - what is the cost of conveyancing in Cyprus? Is it a fairly fixed price, or is it easier to estimate it as a percentage of the purchase price?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Thats a hard one to answer as it really varies from lawyer to lawyer. Some will charge a percentage of the purchase price while others will charge a fixed fee.
Some will charge 1% others may charge as much as 2%.
For more expensive properties you may be able to negotiate a fixed fee.


----------



## plumduffster (Jan 11, 2013)

*solicitor*



DiHig said:


> Can anyone recommend an English speaking Solicitor to assist with the purchase of property in Paphos please?


Ruth Hatfield is absolutely brilliant. Handled our purchase during the Cyprus Bank crisis and despite all the problems associated with it, she concluded our transaction so smoothly and helpfully, you wouldn't have known there was a crisis. Absolutely on the ball and arranged all the little extras such as insurance, electricity account etc. as well.
Alan Cottrell
Chlorakas


----------



## Peteanddeb16 (Apr 2, 2014)

We used Louise Zambartas she was excellent


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I agree with what Veronica has said about the one lawyer. I stick with the three I recommended. Demetris Demetriades I see is on someones list - he is a good one too.


----------

